# My Tractor Barn



## Carm (May 27, 2004)

Here are the Tractors, Etc in my "collection" .


----------



## Carm (May 27, 2004)

International 3414 Industrial Backhoe. A real necessity.
<IMG SRC=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=40965>


----------



## Carm (May 27, 2004)

Oliver 880 Diesel. Mostly does Bush Hog duty.
<IMG SRC=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=40966>


----------



## Carm (May 27, 2004)

Here is the avatar. Farmall Cub and C.
<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=40967>


----------



## Carm (May 27, 2004)

Oliver 77. Needs work!
<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=40969>


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Your Oliver 880 is "new" compared to most I see. If it was mine, I'd invest the $50 in a new seat cushion. My sensitive butt demands comfort and I'll bet you will appreciate sitting on something comfy as well.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Thanks for the pictures you have a nice collection of tractors:thumbsup: But im with Joe you need a new seat on that Oliver


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Nice pics, thanks for sharing, Looks like they will keep you busy!:captain:


----------



## Carm (May 27, 2004)

Thanks guys. A new seat is on the distant horizon for the 880. That pic is when I was replacing the brakes. I stand alot when I drive it. My grandad who ownes it has a bit more human padding. Right front wheel is getting a new tube now. Tires on front are shot, but they have some life left for what we do.


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

is that a loader next to the 2nd oliver?
Ryan


----------



## Carm (May 27, 2004)

Ryan,
Actually it was manure forks for the C. The hydraulic cylinders were badly pitted. It was surplused to a local dealer/scrapman/collector/etc....


----------



## geocha (Jun 1, 2014)

*International 3414 loader backhoe info needed.*

I just purchased one of these , I need info on fuel types and capacities toe the machine.


----------

